# Marshall Islands Sunset



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

A friend of mine lives and works in the MArshall Islands in the south pacific. He sent me a photo of a recent sunset that I would like to share.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. It's quite saturated. Is that the remnants of Castle Bravo?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pic, it had to be worked on


----------

